
Ask HN: How do I find boutique US consulting groups (for employment)? - ltwdm
I work on databases(SQL, ETL); 7+ years ;now working for a large consulting co.  I can&#x27;t freelance because I am on a visa .I know the obvious answer is networks, but I am new and looking for any sources that I am not aware of
======
JSeymourATL
Have you tried a keyword search on Linkedin? You'll find a number of
individuals who specialize in contract staffing for your space.

Adriana Abadi @ Andiamo NYC might a good contact >
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriana-
abadi-44b480112/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriana-abadi-44b480112/)

~~~
ltwdm
Thanks, I usually get calls/emails from staffers but often they are not up to
the mark , I am primarily looking for finding firms with a good reputation
(and that way compensation)

------
JBerlinsky
If you're in NYC, I know a few people who might be able to help you out; shoot
me an email (in profile).

~~~
ltwdm
Thanks but I am based out of LA

~~~
narrowrail
I don't think I'd throw away remote opportunities if they are available.

------
rajeshp1986
Can you freelance using a boutique consulting or are you looking for full time
with them? I like to know because I am looking for something like this as
well.

~~~
ltwdm
I can only do full time

